# افضل برنامج لحساب وزن الصاج Duct weight



## afattah (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

يقوم هذا البرنامج بحساب Duct weight وهو Excel sheet وما عليك الا وضع المقاسات وهو يحسب gauge المطلوب ومساحه الصاج والوزن وبه اختيارات لحساب round or rectangular duct وكذلك low or medium or high pressure


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 مايو 2011)

بس في قضية للنقاش وهي أن لا يحتوي إلا على القطع المستقيمة ولا يعتبر النقاص ولا الكوع ولا غيره


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## thaeribrahem (14 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## afattah (14 مايو 2011)

الاخ الكريم riyadh1 ردا على استفسارك اقول انه من المتداول عند حساب كميات الصاج حساب كل العلب بما فيها الكيعان والرديوسر كقطع مستطيله باستخدام البرنامج المذكور ثم اضرب الناتج فى 1.15 لتغطيه الهالك من الصاج .


----------



## محمد_86 (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد يس (8 يونيو 2011)

ملف ممتاز شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## yosief soliman (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصانع (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم،،،
جزاك الله خيراً ...


----------



## hglsgl (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ماذا عن التصميم


----------



## ياسر العزي (13 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد يس (16 يونيو 2011)

محدش يزعل يا جماعه جربو الباس ورد ده 
aabbabbbbaaw


----------



## محمد يس (16 يونيو 2011)

الباس ورد هو aabbabbbbaaw جميع الحروب كابيتل كبيره يعني


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (17 يونيو 2011)

والله شغل جميل وربنا يكرمك


----------



## eramalkhobar (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وأثلج صدرك ودايما ادخل السرور عليك وسهل عليك وعلى جميع المسلمين وبجد فرحت به بس فعلا بصادف صعوبة فى موضوع القيعان والنقصات فيه له شيت اكسل برضه؟


----------



## sherif omar (29 يونيو 2011)

مثال لتشغليه


----------



## north star (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكرياغالى


----------



## shady7791 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك*​


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng. Tajuddin (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير .. مجهود مقدر


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

نفع الله بك


----------



## boshe (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## اسامة اشرى (27 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا اخى على هذا الجهود الرئع


----------



## عمر جودة (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aamer_dad (27 يناير 2012)

يسلمو اديك
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (28 فبراير 2012)

احسنت بارك الله فيك


----------



## gamalissa (19 مارس 2012)

اخى الكريم 
البرنامج لا يحتوى على المقاسات الاجمالية للمساحة طبقا لكل سماكة من الصاج وهذا هو المطلوب فى دول الخليج


----------



## الشماخ (19 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود


----------



## amirflair (10 يونيو 2012)

يعطيك العافيه بس كيف بدي احسب


----------



## amirflair (10 يونيو 2012)

شكرالك 
بس مش عارف كيف اشتغل على برنامج وشكراا


----------



## eng_kabboo (10 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله لك


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا أخي الفاضل​*


----------



## hassanre (10 أكتوبر 2012)

وين الباسورد لنفتح ملف الإكسل
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## rashed1 (5 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## belall (22 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى هناك مشكله التعامل مع المقاط الدائرية لا يعمل


----------



## belall (22 أبريل 2013)

كيف تعمل بالمقاطع الدائرية انا غيرت المقطع لدائرى ولكنه بالاسفل ماذال يريد البعدين


----------



## fayek9 (23 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## S A S (24 أبريل 2013)

شكوووور على البرنامج


----------



## قطوب (28 أبريل 2013)

شكر جزيلا وبارك الله في علمك


----------



## aymanzeweal (29 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## اسامة اشرى (4 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا العطاء القيم لكل الاخوة الزملاء


----------



## am2mels (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك


----------



## am2mels (13 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و نرجو الامداد بكل ماهو جديد و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## yousefegyp (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك​


----------



## askndr (24 يوليو 2013)

God bless you


----------



## الكاملي (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## محمد المنوفى (6 فبراير 2014)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## حسن عبد العزيز (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ضى الليل (24 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 يونيو 2014)

لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ELCE (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير ويجعلة في موازين حسناتكم:28:


----------



## شريف برادعية (26 يوليو 2014)

ايهما ادق ايجاد وزن الدكت المغذي وضربه في 2 لايجاد الوزن شامل الراجع ام كل نوع بشكل مستقل


----------



## محمد.مختار (23 أغسطس 2014)

فعلا من افضل شيتات الاكسل فى حساب وزن الصاج


----------



## ياسر حسن (23 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البراء سامح (24 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمدعمرأحمدإبراهيم (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassan elkholy (1 سبتمبر 2014)

afattah قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> 
> يقوم هذا البرنامج بحساب Duct weight وهو Excel sheet وما عليك الا وضع المقاسات وهو يحسب gauge المطلوب ومساحه الصاج والوزن وبه اختيارات لحساب round or rectangular duct وكذلك low or medium or high pressure


*باشا مشكور على العمل الرائع*


----------



## mekhoooo (22 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng_taha_a (29 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا على البرنامج الاكثر من رائع


----------



## mmhhmm (1 نوفمبر 2015)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد المالكى 80 (25 يناير 2017)

يا ريت شرح طريقة استخدام لهذا البرنامج [h=1]برنامج لحساب وزن الصاج Duct weight[/h]


----------



## ahmed_20 (6 فبراير 2018)

ليس جيد ......................................................................................


----------

